
Dell PowerEdge T30 – My 2017 File Server - walterbell
https://www.stum.de/2017/05/07/dell-poweredge-t30-my-2017-file-server/
======
ktpsns
This is really a very good prize for the setup. The last NAS I setup in 2010
was an ITX Atom, 640GB HDD, 2GB RAM, in total 165EUR, quite comparable when
extrapolating the specs towards today. I personally think it is total waste to
run a 290 Watt powered device 24/7 for personal reasons only (please think
about utilization twice and then think about global warming) and would go for
a SoC solution nowadays.

